# Coronavirus Impacts on Recruiting Process etc



## coffeeaddict (21 Mar 2020)

Now that most businesses are forced to close, employees working from home/remote, and people will start getting fined up to $1,000 for violating the emergency orders on social distancing, are there any talks about possible impacts on the selection process, training start dates etc for 2020?

Does anyone expect there to be now things are getting pretty serious?

What could change? Will training dates possibly be pushed back? Some canceled?
esp interested in timeline related to direct entry as an officer.


Extra question: If I were to be presented a job offer later, will it state when my training will start? Is it possible for me to request a delay of the training start date? How? and is it likely or unlikely to get approved? (new house closing in July)

 :dontfeedmods:


----------



## brihard (21 Mar 2020)

coffeeaddict said:
			
		

> Now that most businesses are forced to close, employees working from home/remote, and people will start getting fined up to $1,000 for violating the emergency orders on social distancing, are there any talks about possible impacts on the selection process, training start dates etc for 2020?
> 
> Does anyone expect there to be now things are getting pretty serious?
> 
> ...



Most military courses are already canceled, which should include BMQ. The facility at St Jean would be a great environment for an illness to spread in.

If you aren't yet in the CAF, assume you won't be until this all wraps up.


----------



## coffeeaddict (21 Mar 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> If you aren't yet in the CAF, assume you won't be until this all wraps up.



Thank you! This is great to hear.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Mar 2020)

I can state unequivocally that questions of recruiting and training are top of mind for the Chief of Defence Staff and the Chief of Military Personnel. They are working to ensure the safety of all involved in the processes and the preservation of the CAF's ability to respond in both the the short and long term.  The Surgeon General is also engaged in these discussions to ensure that decisions are made based on best available science and best available medical information.

They are not on streetcorners making announcements because the situation is dynamic and they need some sense of stability before they decide on how to proceed.

But to reassure you again: very, very senior personnel in the Canadian military are thinking about this and working on this, every day.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (22 Mar 2020)

I've basically resigned myself to the likelihood that I won't be back in the CAF for a long, long time. Possibly never, due to this scenario.

If I actually get back into uniform some day I will consider that a blessing but I am not counting on it.


----------



## garb811 (22 Mar 2020)

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> I've basically resigned myself to the likelihood that I won't be back in the CAF for a long, long time. Possibly never, due to this scenario.
> 
> If I actually get back into uniform some day I will consider that a blessing but I am not counting on it.


I wouldn't be quite that fatalistic. Things will come around and, at some point, life will return to normal.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Mar 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be quite that fatalistic. Things will come around and, at some point, life will return to normal.


Especially since there is a massive strategic risk to the institution to stopping recruiting and enrollment for even just 3-6 months. I would expect things to move slow, but eventually courses will resume. 

My wild guess is that anyone starting at CFLRS will have 2 weeks tacked onto their course and get to learn what restricted to barracks means so we can at least get back to business.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (22 Mar 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be quite that fatalistic. Things will come around and, at some point, life will return to normal.



Maybe saying I'll NEVER get in is a bit fatalistic, but I'm sure my recruitment process has at this point been delayed by years since I am applying for CIC which is already lowest priority, so it will be delayed the most. Most likely by the time to do finally get around to processing CIC applications again, it will have been so long since my medical that they will want another one due to my age (40 yrs old) plus new tests from my family physician as with my last medical to verify that I'm not going to keel over on them.

Further, I imagine that Cadets is the thing they will be the most cautious with and the slowest to return back to normal. I wouldn't be surprised if they take things to extreme. They have already talked about cancelling all summer training so I don't expect recruitment of new CIC officers to be off even the back burner for quite some time. Would they go to the extent of cancelling cadets altogether? Probably not ... I guess Cadets still operated during the Great Depression, even. 

While I fully appreciate that the CAF as a whole has to carry on, just don't think CIC will be happening any time soon.


----------



## RocketScientist (25 Mar 2020)

I feel you, brother. I applied in November 2018, and was waiting on an enrollment date (not for the first time). Now I've been asked to sit tight for 4-5 weeks and contact them again. I completely understand, of course, that there are more important things than recruitment. But situations like the one we are now is exactly why I wanted to join in the first place: To be useful to the country in national emergency situations!


----------



## catalyst (25 Mar 2020)

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> Maybe saying I'll NEVER get in is a bit fatalistic, but I'm sure my recruitment process has at this point been delayed by years since I am applying for CIC which is already lowest priority, so it will be delayed the most. Most likely by the time to do finally get around to processing CIC applications again, it will have been so long since my medical that they will want another one due to my age (40 yrs old) plus new tests from my family physician as with my last medical to verify that I'm not going to keel over on them.
> 
> Further, I imagine that Cadets is the thing they will be the most cautious with and the slowest to return back to normal. I wouldn't be surprised if they take things to extreme. They have already talked about cancelling all summer training so I don't expect recruitment of new CIC officers to be off even the back burner for quite some time. Would they go to the extent of cancelling cadets altogether? Probably not ... I guess Cadets still operated during the Great Depression, even.
> 
> While I fully appreciate that the CAF as a whole has to carry on, just don't think CIC will be happening any time soon.



We'll be back when the schools go back. I can see the RCSU's moving mountains to try and get summer training happening but we'll have to wait until May.


----------



## classoneguy (14 Apr 2020)

Not sure where to ask, but the heading says "All Things Coronavirus".
I emailed my contact last week, but haven't heard back yet. 
Is basic training open again? I was told it would be closed till 6 April.


----------



## Remius (14 Apr 2020)

classoneguy said:
			
		

> Not sure where to ask, but the heading says "All Things Coronavirus".
> I emailed my contact last week, but haven't heard back yet.
> Is basic training open again? I was told it would be closed till 6 April.



IS it open? No.

When will it open? No one here knows that yet.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (16 Apr 2020)

ArmySailor said:
			
		

> We'll be back when the schools go back. I can see the RCSU's moving mountains to try and get summer training happening but we'll have to wait until May.



As I expected: https://army.ca/forums/threads/132237.0.html

They are talking about re-opening schools in Ontario sometime in May, I think, but I expected the Cadets to take it slower and more cautiously than the schools. No one wants to be the one to "wear it" if a child gets sick. 

With cadets not running I suspect that all CIC applications have gone even further to the bottom of the pile. I'll see in June or July what my file manager says but I'd be awfully surprised if any progress has been made on my application since my last contact in February.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 Apr 2020)

Public CDS release today stating that “...it’s safe to say that our colleges and schools across CAF will remain closed for training through the summer...” with the expectation that intake and training capacity will expand once it’s safe to recommence as normal.

Full statement attached.


----------



## Slater35 (18 Apr 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Public CDS release today stating that “...it’s safe to say that our colleges and schools across CAF will remain closed for training through the summer...” with the expectation that intake and training capacity will expand once it’s safe to recommence as normal.
> 
> Full statement attached.



Damn


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Apr 2020)

Slater35 said:
			
		

> Damn



Use it as an opportunity to train physically and do various online practice tests. There's going to be a lot of people applying for less spots. You need to be competitive. Don't show up to basic training after sitting in your house for 7 months.


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Apr 2020)

To be fair, there are still quite a few undergoing the release process. Just because the CAF asks members to consider delaying or cancelling releases doesn't mean said members will bite. 

The CAF was already feeling the crunch before this, they will need to start bringing in fresh recruits before too long. This may give the organization a chance to attract and retain some talent, so hopefully the CAF can do a decent job playing the hand it has been dealt.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Apr 2020)

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> To be fair, there are still quite a few undergoing the release process. Just because the CAF asks members to consider delaying or cancelling releases doesn't mean said members will bite.
> 
> The CAF was already feeling the crunch before this, they will need to start bringing in fresh recruits before too long. This may give the organization a chance to attract and retain some talent, so hopefully the CAF can do a decent job playing the hand it has been dealt.



We got a briefing just after Christmas for the state of ACISS, in that around 2027 we'd be 60% PML due to issues with recruiting, retention and DP1 throughput at CFSCE. I have a feeling that this delay in training and recruiting will devastate ACISS (or whatever we're turning into this year) and we'll be ineffective at providing support to the CA very quickly. There are probably a few other trades who are in similar dire straits where this delay will exponentially increase the problems.


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Apr 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 60% PML



Wow, that's crazy. Would they leave the vacancies at the top or the bottom of the trade?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Apr 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> We got a briefing just after Christmas for the state of ACISS, in that around 2027 we'd be 60% PML due to issues with recruiting, retention and DP1 throughput at CFSCE. I have a feeling that this delay in training and recruiting will devastate ACISS (or whatever we're turning into this year) and we'll be ineffective at providing support to the CA very quickly. There are probably a few other trades who are in similar dire straits where this delay will exponentially increase the problems.



At the risk of a derail, is there a feasible area that ACISS can be merged with in order to preserve numbers a bit, such as what has happened in the past with a few trades?


----------



## dapaterson (18 Apr 2020)

ACISS is the product of a three-way shotgun marriage.  It is currently being reconstituted as a bunch of sub-occupations (as I recall).

Further amalgamation is not the answer in this instance, in my opinion.


----------



## mariomike (18 Apr 2020)

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> To be fair, there are still quite a few undergoing the release process.



With the uncertain economic and employment situation, I wonder if quite a few might be having second thoughts?


----------



## Mirin (18 Apr 2020)

The CDS in his latest letter from 17 April says the following:



> "We are doing detailed planning to re-open, and I expect we may have to expand our intake and individual training capacity in the months to come so we can continue to grow the CAF as we have been directed to do."



I can't make sense of if he means increasing the number of people loaded on each course to ameliorate the bottleneck this is causing on training throughput, or increase recruiting targets CAF wide, or both, or something different altogether.  It's still early days and until further direction is pushed out, I'm sure not too many people are privy as to what's being planned.  Still, I'm interested.


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Apr 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> With the uncertain economic and employment situation, I wonder if quite a few might be having second thoughts?



Well, some are of a medical nature and may only be able to delay the inevitable. Others may be releasing to public positions or have skills that are always going to be in-demand in the private sector. 

There will definitely be some that reconsider, but I wonder if perhaps these are the people that hadn't really thought release out correctly/overestimated their chances of employment on the outside.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Apr 2020)

Mirin said:
			
		

> The CDS in his latest letter from 17 April says the following:
> 
> I can't make sense of if he means increasing the number of people loaded on each course to ameliorate the bottleneck this is causing on training throughput, or increase recruiting targets CAF wide, or both, or something different altogether.  It's still early days and until further direction is pushed out, I'm sure not too many people are privy as to what's being planned.  Still, I'm interested.



School throughputs are always the bottleneck, not recruiting quotas. If we can't train someone, there's no point in putting them in PAT Platoon for 2 years (unless you're a Pilot or Comm Rsch apparently). Looking at my crystal ball, I could see pers pulled from line units attach posted to schools to run the courses.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Apr 2020)

[quote author=PuckChaser]I could see pers pulled from line units attach posted to schools to run the courses.
[/quote]

Or run recruit courses out of line units.


----------



## Slater35 (18 Apr 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Use it as an opportunity to train physically



Already on it


----------



## mariomike (18 Apr 2020)

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> There will definitely be some that reconsider, but I wonder if perhaps these are the people that hadn't really thought release out correctly/overestimated their chances of employment on the outside.



Unless I was married to the boss's daughter, I would not be in a rush to hit civvy street these days.


----------



## m9322 (18 Apr 2020)

Not entirely sure where to ask this - 

Since training / schools are expected to be closed through the summer, does anyone know how that might affect the Seneca CEOTP program? The first phase of flight training is supposed to be completed before starting at Seneca, but a bunch of us obviously haven't completed or even started phase one because of the pandemic. No idea if we'll still be attending Seneca in September.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Apr 2020)

m9322 said:
			
		

> Not entirely sure where to ask this -
> 
> Since training / schools are expected to be closed through the summer, does anyone know how that might affect the Seneca CEOTP program? The first phase of flight training is supposed to be completed before starting at Seneca, but a bunch of us obviously haven't completed or even started phase one because of the pandemic. No idea if we'll still be attending Seneca in September.



Once the CAF has it figured out, rest assured they'll give all the folks who have accepted offers for CEOTP at Seneca a personal phone call to let you know the way forward. Looking quickly at the Seneca website, you do not need a PPL to start their program so they may have some flexibility to move Phase 1 flight training until after your first year of school is completed.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Apr 2020)

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> Wow, that's crazy. Would they leave the vacancies at the top or the bottom of the trade?



At the bottom, MCpl and below. Boomers are leaving, we can't retain MCpl and below, and we can't train new DP1 Ptes.


----------



## BDTyre (20 Apr 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Or run recruit courses out of line units.



Or both. Lots of class C reservists to draw upon once (or if) the pandemic dies down.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (20 Apr 2020)

Remius said:
			
		

> It will for a while.  Possibly into the next election cycle.
> 
> But after the recession in the early 90s a few years later we saw deep cuts to the CAF, the PS and the provinces followed suit a few years after since they cut transfer payments and ownloaded programs to them.
> 
> ...



What’s your take (or anyone else’s who may be intheknow) on CAFs current recruiting drive of appealing to past members if there’s a possibility of cuts due to recession—Or is that initiative simply in conjunction with standard recruiting drives to keep the numbers up—appealing to everyone they can right now...


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Apr 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> What’s your take (or anyone else’s who may be intheknow) on CAFs current recruiting drive of appealing to past members if there’s a possibility of cuts due to recession—Or is that initiative simply in conjunction with standard recruiting drives to keep the numbers up—appealing to everyone they can right now...



I think this is a low-cost opportunity for the CF. We get to improve our staffing delta, and we don't actually have to invest much to do it. Consider if we get a 10 year veteran who re-joins, how much money it would cost us to produce the same member from scratch.


----------



## Remius (20 Apr 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> What’s your take (or anyone else’s who may be intheknow) on CAFs current recruiting drive of appealing to past members if there’s a possibility of cuts due to recession—Or is that initiative simply in conjunction with standard recruiting drives to keep the numbers up—appealing to everyone they can right now...



Depends I guess on the state of the world.  In 2001 we started a big recruitment drive because of the effects of FRP.  Skilled and semi skilled members were sought out but the process to get them back in was ridiculous at the time.  In most cases the VFS took longer than getting someone off the street.

Plus war happened.  That brought a lot of people back.  

It will depend on how much the CAF does to shoot itself in the foot and world events. 

Just my take on it.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> What’s your take (or anyone else’s who may be intheknow) on CAFs current recruiting drive of appealing to past members if there’s a possibility of cuts due to recession—Or is that initiative simply in conjunction with standard recruiting drives to keep the numbers up—appealing to everyone they can right now...



Considering it's taking upwards of 2 years for some people to CT from the PRes, there's nothing that makes me think the CDS is actually serious about fixing the intake issues with former service members. If the CDS really cared, he'd be directing CMP to start prioritizing members from the ISS (CT/trained) instead of Unskilled entries. I'm not saying flip the numbers, but recruiting 200 infantry soldiers unskilled (random number here since I don't have DWAN right now) but having a GGFG Sgt with 7 years of service in the PRes wait a ludicrous amount of time is IMHO stupid. Just the BMQ bypass alone saves us a huge bottleneck. How we went from 2 months NOI to Offer (when I CT'd in 2008) to over 2 years probably requires some sort of high level investigation. 

Now before anyone loses their mind that I'm suggesting we poach people from the PRes at a rate that would make it attractive for people to jump in to the PRes for a year so its easier to get into the RegF, that's not it at all. We make the CT/Trained program have a priority for individuals with say around 4+ years PRes service who are DP2 qualified. If someone joins the PRes for their first year of university, graduates with a degree and knows that if they can have a RegF VIE of 4 or 5 years starting at the Cpl rank immediately after school is done, it starts to make the PRes look like a real good option to pay for school and guarantee a headstart on paying back student loans. The PRes also gets 4-5 years of valuable service out of an individual, which is typically the turnover rate of pers (at least when I was in the PRes) anyways so they're not "losing" a member who may just pull pin anyways.


----------



## garb811 (20 Apr 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ...
> How we went from 2 months NOI to Offer (when I CT'd in 2008) to over 2 years probably requires some sort of high level investigation.
> ...


All the Class Bs who were running that process were cut.

FWIW, the MP branch had a significant number of people who got out under FRP re-enroll under the "bring them back for $20k" program.  Any of them I ever dealt with were less than stellar because those who were truly any good had no incentive to come back in, even with the $20k dangle...


----------



## Remius (20 Apr 2020)

The sad part is they took that process out of The CFRCs hands and it only got worse lol.


----------



## RocketScientist (1 Jun 2020)

Hello all,

Any update on how the recruiting process is going now? I've seen a few posts on Social Media from various Canadian Forces accounts about people being enrolled in "virtually". That was the only step of my process remaining. I've reached out to my recruiter, and awaiting reply. Has anyone here enrolled recently "virtually", and what have you been doing since enrollment?

Thank you.


----------



## Blarneystinson (1 Jun 2020)

TheAeronaut said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Any update on how the recruiting process is going now? I've seen a few posts on Social Media from various Canadian Forces accounts about people being enrolled in "virtually". That was the only step of my process remaining. I've reached out to my recruiter, and awaiting reply. Has anyone here enrolled recently "virtually", and what have you been doing since enrollment?
> 
> Thank you.



I believe people getting virtually enrolled are people who have been previously given offers and a bmq date.


----------



## RocketScientist (2 Jun 2020)

Heard back from the recruiter. Likely won't move forward until September.


----------



## Calum2020 (5 Jun 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Public CDS release today stating that “...it’s safe to say that our colleges and schools across CAF will remain closed for training through the summer...” with the expectation that intake and training capacity will expand once it’s safe to recommence as normal.
> 
> Full statement attached.


Super helpful stuff, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root (9 Jun 2020)

It all depends on your trade and entry plan.
The CAF (like the rest of the government) won't go back 100% right away, it's being done in Phases - right now Phase 1 is happening, so anyone in phase 1 is being enrolled virtually (such as MOTP Surge); once Phase 2 kicks up the same thing will occur for the trades/entry plans in that Phase, until 100% operations resume.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (30 Jun 2020)

Has anyone heard of any plans or timelines for re-opening the recruiting centres for interviews?

I haven't been able to find anything anywhere online. 

I understand recruiting HQ is in Ontario, and I believe all of Ontario is now in Phase 2 after Toronto and Hamilton regions were put into Phase 2 last week. From what I've been able to glean from the rules, recruiting centres would fall under places allowed to open under Phase 2 but I assume the CAF has its own guidelines -- just can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Tiwill123 (2 Jul 2020)

I received and email today saying that they have no updates on my file and that the recruiting centres are still pretty much closed. It’s the same message that I got back in the end of May. I’m situated in Qc and we are already pretty far in the deconfinment. So I feel like it will still take a lot of time.


----------



## Cezary905 (6 Jul 2020)

Recently heard from my recruiter saying I my file got passed onto the competition list (this was maybe two weeks ago) and even tho currently there are being no job offers sent out to anyone (as far as I been told) we know that BMQ started back up again so it won't be too long till everything is going full steam again. I recommend keeping in touch with ur recruiter (phone call/email) every couple weeks or even every week. I was able to push my file through doing just that. Applied in January last year sooooo buckle up 🤣


----------



## Mirin (6 Jul 2020)

Cezary905 said:
			
		

> I was able to push my file through doing just that.



I think it's worth mentioning that contacting the CFRC on a weekly basis will not push your file through any faster.


----------



## Blarneystinson (6 Jul 2020)

Cezary905 said:
			
		

> Recently heard from my recruiter saying I my file got passed onto the competition list (this was maybe two weeks ago) and even tho currently there are being no job offers sent out to anyone (as far as I been told) we know that BMQ started back up again so it won't be too long till everything is going full steam again. I recommend keeping in touch with ur recruiter (phone call/email) every couple weeks or even every week. I was able to push my file through doing just that. Applied in January last year sooooo buckle up 🤣



Which trades did you choose?


----------



## Calum2020 (6 Jul 2020)

Anyone else currently trying to get a medical?

I got my CFAT results in weeks ago and after that when I contacted them to try and set up my medical I was told there were a lot of files to go through and no spots. Anyone else finding it hard to get a medical? What did you do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (21 Jul 2020)

Calum2020 said:
			
		

> Anyone else currently trying to get a medical?
> 
> I got my CFAT results in weeks ago and after that when I contacted them to try and set up my medical I was told there were a lot of files to go through and no spots. Anyone else finding it hard to get a medical? What did you do?



I don't think there's anything you can do as the recruiting centres seem to be simply closed to in-person visits right now, be it for medical or otherwise. I got my medical done in February before the COVID stuff hit the fan, but I've been waiting for my final interview (I'm applying for CIC which is a bit different, interview is the last step in the process) and they've just told me they'll contact me when the recruiting centre (CFRC Hamilton in my case) is open and doing interviews again.

I don't know what, if anything, they are open for right now. But I think all you can do is wait and keep in touch every once in a while with your file manager or military career counsellor.

_Pace_ Mirin, I do think that staying in touch can help move your file along. It seems like every time I phone they say "oh yes, you're ready for X, here's available dates" and I am left wondering how long it would have been before they called me to book those appointments had I not called-in. I know that my file has moved along a lot more quickly than others getting into CIC have reported. Now it may just be "confirmation bias" that my file is moving along faster because of my regular follow-ups, but I don't see how it hurt either (by regular check-ups I'm not harassing my file manager every couple of days, I've generally been checking in once ever four weeks which IMO is quite reasonable and demonstrates diligence/enthusiasm but not obsession/impatience).


----------



## Mirin (21 Jul 2020)

Right, not every 7 days...


----------



## stellarpanther (21 Jul 2020)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Or both. Lots of class C reservists to draw upon once (or if) the pandemic dies down.



I thought the Class C that many of these Reservist are on was ending 31 Aug?  Is there talk about extending it?


----------



## BDTyre (21 Jul 2020)

As far as I know, the contracts are ending August 31st (some may have ended sooner). I haven't heard of any extensions.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (5 Aug 2020)

Has anyone heard anything about when recruiting centres in Ontario might be re-opening for in-person portions of the application process?

I see that CFRC Hamilton is still listed as "Temporarily Closed" although Hamilton itself has been in "stage 3" of reopening for several weeks now. I guess CAF are taking things extra cautiously. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about a timeline for reopening. I can't find anything online.


----------



## Tiwill123 (18 Aug 2020)

I just got an email saying that the recruiting process has restarted and I can now book my interview using a outlook link they sent me.


----------



## Remius (18 Aug 2020)

Haven’t heard that but hopefully they’ve restarted.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (18 Aug 2020)

Tiwill123 said:
			
		

> I just got an email saying that the recruiting process has restarted and I can now book my interview using a outlook link they sent me.



Thanks for posting this. I haven't heard anything either, but hopefully this means I'll be able to get my interview booked before too very long too.

Mind if I ask what province you are in? I suspect there may be differences between regions.


----------



## Tiwill123 (24 Aug 2020)

LittleBlackDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this. I haven't heard anything either, but hopefully this means I'll be able to get my interview booked before too very long too.
> 
> Mind if I ask what province you are in? I suspect there may be differences between regions.



I am from Quebec, Gatineau/Ottawa region. My recruiting center where they are treating my application is in Montreal though. As of now I have a phone interview booked for August 26th. So in 2 days from today.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (25 Aug 2020)

Tiwill123 said:
			
		

> I am from Quebec, Gatineau/Ottawa region. My recruiting center where they are treating my application is in Montreal though. As of now I have a phone interview booked for August 26th. So in 2 days from today.



Thanks for the response, and all the best on your interview.

I see that every single recruiting centre in Ontario is now open ... except CFRC Hamilton where my application is! LOL

Apparently Hamilton is a "hot spot" for COVID right now (or so I've been told, I had a hard time finding evidence of this in the news). Fingers crossed Hamilton may open soon. I did ask my Military Career Counsellor if there was any chance of doing my interview at one of the open recruiting centres (for example London which is actually closer to where I live). Probably not possible but I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## Calum2020 (27 Aug 2020)

Tiwill123 said:
			
		

> I am from Quebec, Gatineau/Ottawa region. My recruiting center where they are treating my application is in Montreal though. As of now I have a phone interview booked for August 26th. So in 2 days from today.


Hope your interview went well, i was just wondering what the process was for the medical? I’m waiting to book mine, is the entirety of the medical a long process? Do you have to submit all sorts of forums or is it just in person? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiwill123 (28 Aug 2020)

Calum2020 said:
			
		

> Hope your interview went well, i was just wondering what the process was for the medical? I’m waiting to book mine, is the entirety of the medical a long process? Do you have to submit all sorts of forums or is it just in person?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I must first say that I havent had the medical yet during the COVID, but I did go through thr medical almost 2 years ago when I was trying to join as a pilot. The medical took me around 45 minutes and it was a very basic routine medical like when you go to your yearly appointment with a family doctor. They also do a vision test and an hearing test. Since I was trying to go in as pilot I also had to hand in extra document about my health and vision, but now I dont know if ill have to since I applied as armored soldier in the Reserve.


----------



## Tiwill123 (11 Sep 2020)

Alright well there you go. I did my interview for the reserve on August 26th 2020 and now they offered me a position today as armoured soldier and my swear in is September 15th 2020! They didn’t do a medical. So needless to say, the recruiting is going back to normal and fast! That’s just my opinion obviously


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (15 Sep 2020)

Tiwill123 said:
			
		

> Alright well there you go. I did my interview for the reserve on August 26th 2020 and now they offered me a position today as armoured soldier and my swear in is September 15th 2020! They didn’t do a medical. So needless to say, the recruiting is going back to normal and fast! That’s just my opinion obviously



Sounds like things went very quickly for you once they opened-up. I assume that priority is being given to combat arms (as it should be). That is odd that they skipped the medical ... I'm applying to be a Cadet Instructor Cadre officer and they sure made me go for a medical, and then get further documentation/testing from my family physician, then have it all sent to Ottawa for review/approval. 

I have fingers crossed that they will start doing CIC interviews again before long.


----------



## Nelson98 (23 Oct 2020)

I have completed my interview,  medical and aptitude test at the beginning of the year, and received an email about 2 or 3 months ago saying everything is in order and that they were in the process of tendering me an offer of employment.  
Havent heard much since then until I got an email yesterday saying everything has now been processed and I will be put on the competition list. 
Any idea how long I may be waiting for till I get the call? I know its different for everyone, and over the phone I was told their rough estimate would be in the new year but you never know with the government.


----------



## Blarneystinson (26 Oct 2020)

Nelson98 said:
			
		

> I have completed my interview,  medical and aptitude test at the beginning of the year, and received an email about 2 or 3 months ago saying everything is in order and that they were in the process of tendering me an offer of employment.
> Havent heard much since then until I got an email yesterday saying everything has now been processed and I will be put on the competition list.
> Any idea how long I may be waiting for till I get the call? I know its different for everyone, and over the phone I was told their rough estimate would be in the new year but you never know with the government.



I have been in the comp list since since August for AVN and ACS if that helps you


----------



## Holedigger (27 Oct 2020)

Nelson98 said:
			
		

> I have completed my interview,  medical and aptitude test at the beginning of the year, and received an email about 2 or 3 months ago saying everything is in order and that they were in the process of tendering me an offer of employment.
> Havent heard much since then until I got an email yesterday saying everything has now been processed and I will be put on the competition list.
> Any idea how long I may be waiting for till I get the call? I know its different for everyone, and over the phone I was told their rough estimate would be in the new year but you never know with the government.



I have been on the comp list since March for AERE if this helps you.


----------



## Nelson98 (27 Oct 2020)

Thats brutal, at this rate it would be quicker to go down south, get a green card and join the Marines. I just want to get after it!


----------



## Holedigger (28 Oct 2020)

Nelson98 said:
			
		

> Thats brutal, at this rate it would be quicker to go down south, get a green card and join the Marines. I just want to get after it!



Yah, I concur a bit. However, if serving in the CAF is something you really really want, then it is worth the wait.


----------



## Canadian_beast (31 Oct 2020)

I just did my final interview and they told me I should expect a BMQ offer either before Christmas or just after, recruiting said they’re still putting out numbers, idk if it’s a lie or what...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blarneystinson (1 Nov 2020)

Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> I just did my final interview and they told me I should expect a BMQ offer either before Christmas or just after, recruiting said they’re still putting out numbers, idk if it’s a lie or what...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What trade are you going for?


----------



## mariomike (1 Nov 2020)

Blarneystinson said:
			
		

> What trade are you going for?





			
				Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> I just did my final interview, and was told I should should be told my bmq date either before Christmas or sometime on January, that is for infantry.


----------



## TempoBeatNegative (2 Nov 2020)

Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> I just did my final interview and they told me I should expect a BMQ offer either before Christmas or just after, recruiting said they’re still putting out numbers, idk if it’s a lie or what...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice, I did my FORCE Test, and Interview like this past week. Was told the Unit im looking to join wont have basic until Spring 2021. Just have my Medical to do, next week. Infantry as well.


----------



## Canadian_beast (2 Nov 2020)

TempoBeatNegative said:
			
		

> Nice, I did my FORCE Test, and Interview like this past week. Was told the Unit im looking to join wont have basic until Spring 2021. Just have my Medical to do, next week. Infantry as well.


Good luck, also who would wanna do bmq in the winter anyways lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempoBeatNegative (2 Nov 2020)

Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> Good luck, also who would wanna do bmq in the winter anyways lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was reg force back in 2009. Im not sure how any of the training stuff works now. I'm an old man now ahaha. But before, I believe you could dual qualify for winter warfare if you did at least your SQ in the winter. But from what I gather everythings broken into components now like DP1.1, 1.2 etc etc.

So it will be interesting either way


----------



## Canadian_beast (2 Nov 2020)

TempoBeatNegative said:
			
		

> I was reg force back in 2009. Im not sure how any of the training stuff works now. I'm an old man now ahaha. But before, I believe you could dual qualify for winter warfare if you did at least your SQ in the winter. But from what I gather everythings broken into components now like DP1.1, 1.2 etc etc.
> 
> So it will be interesting either way


Shit eh, would be nice if it still worked like that. Get two birds stoned at once, it will be interesting for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

